# Ptyochromis sp. "Salmon colony shots



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

They kept swimming in front of eachother so I figured I'd let them all in the pic





































Kevin


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

nice. :drooling:


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

:drooling: some very nice shots :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

So nice  yur pics are always greats, :thumb: 
xris


----------



## pastarican (Jun 12, 2003)

Very nice! Any spawnings? I've been thinking about having a Vic tank again.

-M-


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

exceptional as usual. :thumb:


----------

